# Witness 10mm undersprung?



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been reading up on 10mm Auto ammunition lately, and on one site, I can't remember exactly where, I happened upon a comment that the Witness pistols in 10mm were "notoriously undersprung". The writer suggested switching to a 22# Wolff spring for better performance. My pistol will begin to cycle slower (occasional failure to fully chamber the next round) as it begins to get dirty, somewhere in the 50 to 60 round count. It is, however, nicely accurate, and when clean, functions perfectly. Anybody know about this ? I'm wondering what the factory spring is.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just go ahead and bite the bullet and get the 50 lb. spring. Then you won't have to clean it but a couple of times a year! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Go to the website savvysurvivor.com and in the equipment review section you'll find an article on Witness pistols, including gunsmithing tips. I found it to be very informative.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I have the same problem with my witness 10mm,when I start to shoot gun is clean then after a mag or two failer to chamber one after another.


----------

